# Migraine after miscarriage



## todteach

I miscarried almost two weeks ago, and now I'm dealing with a migraine headache. What could be causing this? Anyone else had similiar experiences? The bleeding stopped last week. Becoming a little fed up with my body. :cry: I don't think that I've had a migraine in almost four months now. Hoping I'll be fine for work tomorrow?


----------



## surreysharon

Im totally the same. Stopped bleeding 2/3 days ago and had a splitting headache ever since. Taken tablets but its not easing it. 

I have put it down to a build up of stress and perhaps a slight cold on its way 

But yes its not pleasant at all


----------



## todteach

Thanks hun. Not really sure what my body is up to right now?!? Def could be stress.......... Over the counter medicine is not working for me either, I used to take Axert for my migraines, but don't have any left at home. Didn't plan on needing it either (haven't taken it in ages). 

So sorry for your loss hun. Take care :hugs: Hope your headache eases too.


----------



## Schmelly

It's probably stress, hun. :hugs:

I had the worst headache for about three days before we found out our baby's heart had stopped beating, but I was immensely stressed as I knew something was wrong and no-one would listen to me.

I do hope it eases soon. I'm sure you're feeling bad enough without a migraine making it all worse.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shelby2007

I would think stress.. and maybe loss of iron.. :hugs: I hope you feel better.


----------



## mazza2003

I am sorry for your loss and also that you are feeling poorly. I had this when I mc two weeks ago. GP said its very often confused with low iron but unless you are far on its a hormonal migraine. She prescribed Imigran, but you can buy this over the counter now but its expensive (£15). 
It works and and within about an hour I was ok. The pain was so bad I was off work from that and not the MC! 
I hope you are ok.
XXX


----------



## Rebaby

I'm sorry you're not well :hugs:

Your post leapt out to me as on friday i started with the worst migraine i have ever ever had, exactly two weeks from the day i started to MC.

I normally get a migraine maybe every other month, normally they are around (ish) the time AF arrives, maybe the day before or on the day, so i have always presumed mine are hormonal. But i am normally pretty lucky with them, they are bad, but painkillers and lying in a dark quiet space and going to sleep (or trying to!) helps. Fridays was awful- couldn't speak, couldn't write, my hands were shaking and i vomited twice! And i was on the nightshift! They told me i could go home or try having a lie down- i ended up lying down in work for 5 hours! And even when the worst of it passed i had a banging headache for the next 48 hours.

Also, i have been texting my sister today, she had a mmc at the start of the year and she's not been well since. She had a UTI after her D&C and now she is suffering with migraines. So it seems quite common (unfortunately)

Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------

